# Europa Park



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

looks really good and the wean would love it.

http://www.europapark.de/lang-en/Home/c51.html

Anybody been and anyone know if there is an aire nearby

Thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It has it's own dedicated aire, not cheap but vg. Use your Tesco vouchers for admittance. Its a very good theme park separated into countries. Fully recommend  

tony


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Tony

Need to look on the internet to find details of the aire


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It immediately adjoins the park.

tony


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We were they four years ago. Had a very good time.

Food was a reasonable price aswell.

Derek


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1759


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not Europa parks own aire. :roll: 

tony


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

There is this campsite at Europa Park, can't find any specific mention of a Stellplatz though :?:

http://resort.europapark.de/lang-en/Camp-Resort/Camping/c610.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That is Europa park's own stelpatz/aire.  

tony


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We went a couple of years ago as a stop on the way to Venice. Very good park, don't miss the ice-skating display. Our 9 year old loved it. Food is good and not expensive.
We used Tesco vouchers for the tickets.
Lala


----------

